# Flat River



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Bill (Mar 1, 2008)

33 back to the open land blind I dont have numbers


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to owner Steve Karr, trainer/handler Ryan Brasseau, and new FC Trumarc's Archbishop who won the Open

From dad Trumarc's Reverend Reggie and his dad Ed


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

EdA said:


> Congratulations to owner Steve Karr, trainer/handler Ryan Brasseau, and new FC Trumarc's Archbishop who won the Open
> 
> From dad Trumarc's Reverend Reggie and his dad Ed


That is the most wonderful new Congratulations!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Congratulations Steve!!!*

*and Bishop!!*


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Let me add my huge congratulations to Steve, Ryan, and Bishop for their accomplishment!!!! Savor the moment, Lord knows there are precoius few to savor in this game we play.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Steve, Bishop and Ryan!!! It was just a matter of time. 

Angie


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

any news on the amature?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

anyone have full open results ?


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Jason E. said:


> anyone have full open results ?


 
1. Trumarc's Archbishob (New FC) Handler Ryan Brasseaux
2. Miss Teal (New FC) O/H Richard Ronalter 
3. Cajun Country Cole Handler Ryan Brasseaux
4. L And L Just A Gigolo Handler Kevin Cheff


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Big congrats to Steve and Ryan (and Bishop!)


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Congratulations to Steve, Bishop, Ryan - and to Cherylon Loveland, who did Bishop's young dog training


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

How about derby placements


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyboby have the derby results


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Derby:

1st-Tim Doane - Billy 
2nd - Dick R. (K. Cheff Client)
3rd - Brasseaux
4th- Brasseux
RJ- Bill Tidd

Full Results are posted on: https://www.retrieverentry.com/


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Way to go Ryan! Nice work!

Congrats to Tim Doan and Billy also!

All the best

Wayne


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

Steve and Bishop. Congratulations from John and Penny!!!


----------

